# Feeling down today, need to vent



## TLR15 (Oct 22, 2014)

Today is one of those days when all I can think about is how I can move my family to our land in Maine and leave this miserable state we're live in. The feeling seems to be getting more and more frequent and I'm left frustrated every time.

Perhaps a bit of background. My wife and I are both public employees, me a firefighter and her a school teacher. We live in one of the most liberal states in the country, a state that was voted just today in _USA Today_ as the #5 worst run state in the nation. Both of us are very conservative in our politics but as union public employees we're surrounded by liberal thinking colleagues. I do have some friends on my job that are like-minded but they're rare.

Two years ago our state revamped the pension system that both my wife and I are in. This added 5 years to my career and made it impossible for my wife to retire in the system due to her age and the fact that she got into teaching late in life because she wanted to stay home with our two daughters. Our benefits and pay are constantly under attack by the struggling communities we work for. Mine have been consistently reduced over the last 8 years. My wife, who has two Masters degrees and was supposed to be compensated extra for having them, has been denied her education stipend the last two years by a school committee that tramples her contract every year.

Our home is worth 30% less than what we paid for it 10 years ago at the height of the market. Fortunately we aren't upside down but it's depressing to see our equity that we built over the past 25 years dwindle to a fraction of what it was.

I'm constantly running numbers in my head trying to figure how we can make it work. Our land and house in Maine is paid for but will need finishes to make it livable and the land needs much work to make it sustainable. I do look forward to doing both though.

I know one of us will have to continue to work, that's not a problem. It is even possible for me to keep my job and live 4 hours away at our place. My schedule is such that I have 5 days off in a row every 8 days. Or my wife could teach in the town near our land.

Thanks for the forum to vent, I look forward to hearing others tell about their similar experience leaving the rat race and making homesteading work.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

First - I'm sorry. It doesn't fix anything, but I am truly sad to hear your situation. 
Second - I won't suggest options because I'm sure you've thought of most everything, but I will say that sometimes, when the hole just keeps filling up with water, you just need to step out of it. It may not be as bad as you think to go ahead and move. You are miserable now and at least, if you are miserable getting things up and running in Maine, you're miserable but actively moving to your goal. It may be equally hard but maybe emotionally, you'd be in a more positive place.
Third - I will pray for a positive solution for you.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Near and far...we are the same. That which makes us different makes us the same.

You each own all of the stock in you. Plan your work. Work your plan. Whatever you are afraid of is wrong. Make decisions and then continue to set about making them right. Too much headwork and not enough action will screw you down tight. Start in the direction you want and you will fly!

You are both in very enviable positions and extremely qualified. What a powerful and experienced board of directors you make. Keep on the trail!

I just had to vent.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Look at all your options. I retired early, after 16 years, just needed to make it to 55. Not near the retirement we were thinking we would have after 20 years in, but better than putting up with all the politics. Retirement was PERS....James


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I had enough of being mistreated at age 55. I was putting a lot of money in my retirement. When my income quit coming in the only change we saw was the increases in the retirement had stopped. Didn't miss my income at all.It's amazing how much you spend for all the things to work outside the home. My wife retired a few months later and I can tell you it's equally amazing how little you can live on if you are not mandated to live on someone else's schedule.

Wade


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Seems as though ME may be able to use a new teacher. Most of the towns near me are volunteer fire dept. but can you do some EMT work? Just a thought. About where in ME is your place? Things aren't exactly booming in the Western ME Foothills and I can't tell you about anywhere else. I just had two firefighters from down your way ask to hunt the farm. One just retired and moved, the other can't wait to get out.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Fifteen: I was in a bit better situation as my home was paid off and I had so little expense that the crash did me little damage. 

Even so I loved to ask my liberal kin and neighbors how they liked the changes wrought under the Demo rule. I never failed to mention Barney Frank and Maxine Waters, Charles Schumer and Franklin Raines, all Democrats who demanded that the financial institutions make subprime loans to individuals with no credit. 

Two years before the crash a construction superintendent for a big builder was telling me that the buyers were people of modest means who were only a paycheck away from foreclosure. Son in law was building homes-I relayed this information, which he saw as well, and he quit building spec homes. Built nothing that did not already have a contract. When the crash came he had only two spec homes and managed to dispose of them. 

Your liberal friends are in the same boat you are---ask them how they are enjoying the ride. It will at least make your own ride less painful.


----------



## TLR15 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the supportive words everyone.

Krackin,
There is a possibility of working per diem in my area (outside Farmington) as an EMT.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I think most teachers are in the same boat as your wife, every one I know is fighting retirement and benefit cuts. DH and I (cop and RN) retired 3 years ago and have seen retirements at our previous employers, esp mine, stripped to the bone. 

We are lucky, but we also made plans along the way...have had rentals since 1997, they have been a real boost for us. Maxed our retirement accounts, ignored the stock market fiasco and now investments have well recovered. Try to keep ourselves healthy to keep expenses down...nothing is as expensive as poor health.

If you have 5 more years to work then your home may continue to gain equity, we bought our current home in 2005 after selling another investment property. The value dropped for several years but is finally assessed at more than we paid....which doesn't matter much since we're not moving anytime soon. You'll never know when you retire if you have 'enough', you'll just have to take the leap and make it be enough.


----------

